

Assange loses extradition appeal - morsch
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18260914

======
jgrahamc
This is probably an unpopular opinion for some of the HN population, but I
wish that Assange would be extradited to Sweden. He's appealing extradition on
technical grounds, and it's about time he went to Sweden and faced the
judicial system there. All of the current proceedings are a sideshow which
have nothing to do with the things he'd accused of.

He's accused of sexual offenses in Sweden, we have a working system of arrest
warrants across Europe. Let's get on with it.

~~~
fusiongyro
I agree with you. It's very hard to defend Assange's actions without appealing
to paranoia. If he didn't commit the crimes, he ought to behave as though he
has nothing to be afraid of. His flight from law is becoming a bigger story
than the actual accusations--it's hard to look innocent while fleeing the
authorities. If he really did nothing wrong, the appropriate place to prove it
is in court, not on HN.

~~~
glogla
Are you actually saying "one who has done nothing wrong has nothing to fear"?
That looks little too naive in this world.

~~~
fusiongyro
I'm saying the accusations don't bear this level of paranoia.

------
token78
My sense is that while people across the world are polarised in their opinions
of Assange himself, there's still a lot of disquiet about the question of his
(potential/likely?) deportation to the U.S. only to face a Grand Jury, as
opposed to due process, the rule of law, and a properly constituted court.

As a non-American, it makes me wonder whether this isn't the time for a
serious conversation about amending our extradition laws and treaties to
exclude any jurisdictions that don't meet the basic standards of justice
expected of a modern democracy.

------
morsch
The Guardian has some live coverage, but I figured the Beeb is a more
authoritative source.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/blog/2012/may/30/julian-
assa...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/blog/2012/may/30/julian-assange-
extradition-verdict-live-coverage)

~~~
metatronscube
If you mean social position/power as well as being state sanctioned and run
then yes, the mighty BBC is more authoritative but if you are looking for the
accurate up to date unbiased details then I would choose the Guardian any day.

Thanks for the link.

------
bobsy
I have no opinion on what is happening to Assange. I don't know enough facts.
I find it unlikely that there is a big conspiracy involving America though.

I find it somewhat ridiculous the number of appeals you can have. Assange lost
on the original verdict, then the appeal. He can then appeal again. I assume
if that fails he can appeal to some EU court?

Its like the deportation of Abu Qatada. One has so many appeals at their
disposal I am surprised anyone can get deported nowadays.

~~~
rickmb
> I find it unlikely that there is a big conspiracy involving America though.

Because there is absolutely no recent history of the US conspiring with
friendly governments to circumvent the rule of law and illegally transporting,
imprisoning and even torturing people that were considered a threat to the US,
right?

And surely there is also absolutely no documented recent history of the US
pressuring European authorities, especially the Swedish, to prosecuted people
for crimes against US interests... _cough_ piracy _cough_.

You're right about one thing, if the US were behind it, it would be no "big
conspiracy". It would be business as usual.

------
chris123
One step closer to Gitmo, one step closer to 1984 on steroids.

